# 720 - Virgin Money Account IBAN and Company number



## Georgie9 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone submitted the 720 who has accounts with Virgin money?

My gestor has submitted a draft copy to Hacienda but Hacienda are not accepting the IBAN or company number for 2 accounts I have with Virgin Money. They have however accepted the BIC.

I called Virgin and they told me all the numbers are correct. I have checked the form she has submitted and they are the same numbers.

I know that the Virgin IBAN number doesn't actually identify *MY account*, so perhaps this is the problem? But there doesn't appear to be any place on the 720 form to submit an additional number, ie my account number. It just asks for Codigo BIC, Codigo Cuenta (this is where she put the IBAN), identificacion de la entidad (Virgin Money), NIF de la residencia fiscal (company number which is 6952311 - but they are disputing this!)

Does anyone have have a clue what to do? 

Also, I gave her info about accounts I closed last year, she said she thought that if the money was transfered to an account I'm declaring it wasn't necessary but she called Hacienda to check - they said no need to declare these.....

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Georgie9 said:


> I know that the Virgin IBAN number doesn't actually identify *MY account*, so perhaps this is the problem?


What does that mean?  The IBAN is your account number. All they've done is add things like country ,bank and I think branch identifiers. But the total points to your bank account.

If you gave somebody the number they could send you money using just that number and should end up in your account.


----------



## Georgie9 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

If your bank is a clearing bank (like HSBC/Natwest etc) then I think that's correct - the IBAN includes your personal account number. But if it's not a clearing bank (ie they use another bank to collect the funds) then the IBAN doesn't identify your specific account number - thats why for some transfers all you need is the IBAN and BIC/SWIF (clearing) and for others you need to provide your name and account number as well.

Unhappily Virgin isn't a clearing bank (so they tell me) and for any transfer you need the IBAN and your account number/name as well. This is proving to be problematic because the Modelo 720 only seems to be set up to accept an IBAN and nothing else. 

Anyone know the Company tax ID number - not a company number for Virgin Money? I think thats what I need.

Thank-you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Georgie9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone submitted the 720 who has accounts with Virgin money?
> 
> ...


The IBAN number that you are quoting (in all probability) is your account.

What you need is Virgin's registered number - this worked for us (not actually Virgin though). We submitted this online via my Gestor.


----------



## Georgie9 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi 
What do you mean by their registered number? Can you say more.....

I've called Virgin twice today and they have told me that the IBAN we submitted was their generic IBAN - it's the same for everyone's account with Virgin and it's the only IBAN they have. For example I have 2 different types of accounts with Virgin and they both have exactly the same IBAN.

I think Hacienda aren't accepting it because it's a generic IBAN and doesn't identify my account specifically, but I don't see a space on the document to include my account number to give them that info.

This must be the same with other institutions.

I'm really not sure what to do about this......


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Georgie9 said:


> Hi
> What do you mean by their registered number? Can you say more.....
> 
> I've called Virgin twice today and they have told me that the IBAN we submitted was their generic IBAN - it's the same for everyone's account with Virgin and it's the only IBAN they have. For example I have 2 different types of accounts with Virgin and they both have exactly the same IBAN.
> ...


The virgin IBAN is generic. They identify you from your account details in the reference. In terms of the 720, if you use the Code O instead of I for IBAN, you can put your actual sort code and account number.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tell them that is all there is, You have given the information & if there hastily concocted lash up hasn't been correctly constructed then that is there problem.

I actually know someone who has correctly given all details of all overseas assets, as at the end 2012; then cleared all ,into other accounts with different companies, & completely different numbers leaving just enough for the original 'accounts' to remain open . & the same will happen next time.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Tell them that is all there is, You have given the information & if there hastily concocted lash up hasn't been correctly constructed then that is there problem.
> 
> I actually know someone who has correctly given all details of all overseas assets, as at the end 2012; then cleared all ,into other accounts with different companies, & completely different numbers leaving just enough for the original 'accounts' to remain open . & the same will happen next time.


Ha, Ha, I've done just that too!

Not hiding anything, just making it hard for them.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Ha, Ha, I've done just that too!
> 
> Not hiding anything, just making it hard for them.


That's the way. They love paperwork . lol


----------



## Georgie9 (Apr 25, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> In terms of the 720, if you use the Code O instead of I for IBAN, you can put your actual sort code and account number.


Thank you CapnBilly.....this sounds very promising! 

Do you mean where it says on the form _*Clave identificacion de la cuenta?*_ The Gestor has put in what looks like '1' but I guess it must be 'I'. So here, there's some sort of drop down menu with an option for 'O'? If she selects this then different box options appear? Is it just one box and we enter both numbers consecutively (6 digit sort code + 8 digit account number) or are there two separate boxes - one for sort code/one for account number?

ALSO Virgin have given me 2 sort codes: 08-60-64 and 08-00-51. The 08-00-51 is part of their IBAN and I think is used for international transfers, so I assume I should use this one?

I really hope this works :fingerscrossed:. Thank you so much. I have been physically sick with worry about this, I don't suppose I'm the only one....

You don't happen to know how to locate Virgin's Tax ID number? I called the helpline and they said they could request this info be mailed to my home address which of course will take weeks......and obviously d-day is this Tuesday.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Georgie9 said:


> Do you mean where it says on the form Clave identificacion de la cuenta? The Gestor has put in what looks like '1' but I guess it must be 'I'. So here, there's some sort of drop down menu with an option for 'O'? If she selects this then different box options appear? Is it just one box and we enter both numbers consecutively (6 digit sort code + 8 digit account number) or are there two separate boxes - one for sort code/one for account number?


Yes, there are two option I or O. It's just one box and you can just enter the sort code and account number.



Georgie9 said:


> ALSO Virgin have given me 2 sort codes: 08-60-64 and 08-00-51. The 08-00-51 is part of their IBAN and I think is used for international transfers, so I assume I should use this one?


I just used the one that showed when I checked where to send cash. So in fact I used, both, one for one account and two for others. One is fixed and two are on demand, so I think this is the difference.



Georgie9 said:


> You don't happen to know how to locate Virgin's Tax ID number? I called the helpline and they said they could request this info be mailed to my home address which of course will take weeks......and obviously d-day is this Tuesday.


I used the company registration number which you've already quoted. As far as I know companies in the UK don't have this type of number except perhaps a VAT number.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Were also having problems our Gestor is now requesting TAX , Vat numbers for our Bank HSBC any suggestions??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Were also having problems our Gestor is now requesting TAX , Vat numbers for our Bank HSBC any suggestions??


Yep, as previously mentioned, it's really simple. On any letter from them (and also on their web site) there will be the company registration number and VAT number.

You don't actually need the VAT number though.

OK - done it for you.

Register Number 617987 and with its registered office at 8, Canada Square, London, England E14 5HQ.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

that wonderful thank you I looked on the HSBC wed site and still couldnt find the number.


----------

